# Yamaha certified tech in Tampa area?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I only trust my motors with Dwight Shelton.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wish i could help, but the West-side is a but far for me.


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

Bump, also interested.


----------

